# Pigs in wisconsin



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction on where to find pigs in wisconsin to raise for meat. I had been talking with someone and was going to pick up 2 pigs but i think it is falling threw. I will raise them humainly. If your wondering. I just picked up 200 lbs of feed today and dont want it to go to waste. Please pm me or post here. thank you all Beth


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

myheaven said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction on where to find pigs in wisconsin to raise for meat. I had been talking with someone and was going to pick up 2 pigs but i think it is falling threw. I will raise them humainly. If your wondering. I just picked up 200 lbs of feed today and dont want it to go to waste. Please pm me or post here. thank you all Beth


The EQUITY COOP Sale in Stratford, WI runs both feeder pigs and butcher Hogs on a regular basis. If you are not near Stratford, they have several other locations. Feeder Pigs are currently bouncing between 90 cents and a dollar a pound.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

is this a place where Ill have to worrie about sickness like in other barn sales?


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

Where in Wisconsin, or how far are you wiling to drive? I know a couple of certified organic producers if you are interested in going that route.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

myheaven said:


> is this a place where Ill have to worrie about sickness like in other barn sales?


There is always some risk anywhere you purchase livestock. Ultimately, you have to purchse where you feel most comfortable with your decision.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

argent farms i sent you a pm


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.wisfarmer.com/index.html

Is one of my favorite resources. Check 'classifieds' and 'livestock'. There are usually a couple of pig producers advertising.

Actually, while looking up this link for you, I found a couple of ads in my area, I might get a couple of pigs now!  

Good luck!


----------

